# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  New rack set up Thanks to your Posts!

## pastorD

Hello folks just wanted to thank everyone who uses this forum, as you have been an invaluable help.  With all your advice, I have started raising my own mice feeders after picking up two racks at the Hamburg, PA show and that has been very successful for me.  Now I have put together my first double stack rat rack (picture included) I currently have 8 females and 4 males for a 1-2 ratio.  I bought what I thought was 9 females and 3 males but I should have checked them before I got home.  Any way the new rack took me three months to build, I was recently in an auto accident and could not do much recovering from a broken right hip and left knee.  But hey, I think it came out very well.  I used the Home Depot mortar tubs and as you can see, there is still room for four more tubs.  As my rack fills with feeders, I will fill the rack with tubs.  Currently I am feeding 2.7 het pied BPs, 2.6 het albino BPs, 1.0 pastel, 0.1 cinny, 0.1 spider, 0.2 normals and 0.2 red Bloods.  Needless to say, raising my own feeders is a good thing!  Most take F/T but a few will only eat live and this will help.  I used a single rack model and simply widened it to add the middle support to make it a double rack.  I want to put a water system on it next.  Oh, in case you are wondering the slide rails stick out four inches beyond the face of the frame so it will hold the tubs in a pulled out position allowing for two-handed functionality.

----------


## KRK Exotics

Nice looking rack. (you can only say that one here and get away with it  :Very Happy:  ) I was wondering, how tall is that, I've been debateing weather to go 6 or 7 high on my next one.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oooo very nice! I'm jealous!  :Good Job:

----------

pastorD (04-22-2010)

----------


## pastorD

> Nice looking rack. (you can only say that one here and get away with it  ) I was wondering, how tall is that, I've been debateing weather to go 6 or 7 high on my next one.


This rack with the castors is 70.5 inches tall without it is 68 inches.

----------


## hmj75

very nice rack...u'll see when u have it filled with a 1.4 or 1.5 ratio and good temps how your production is going to explode....I always say better to have excess and sell or freeze then to be short and not feeding snakes properly..

----------


## hmj75

forgot to add.....all you need left now is the watering system.....trust me its priceless.... :Good Job:

----------

pastorD (04-23-2010)

----------


## pastorD

> forgot to add.....all you need left now is the watering system.....trust me its priceless....


I have the order form filled out and ready to send I checked around and found the best prices for the water system at www.klubertanz.com.  It is going to cost $130.00 plus shipping to get a system to cover all three racks so I will have to wait about a month to order it.  If you folks know of any place with better prices than Klubertanz please let me know, I like cheep!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzuki4life

I wish you the best with your design.

That is going to be a ton of weight to bear without a center support. The bedding + rats will add up quick. I hope your design pans out because the rack is definitely pretty.

----------

pastorD (04-23-2010)

----------


## suzuki4life

and i buy my valves form agselect.

----------

pastorD (04-23-2010)

----------


## pastorD

> and i buy my valves form agselect.


I just did a price comparison and the same system would cost $24.22 more from Agselect.  Thanks for the info though it never hurts to have advice from others who know what they are doing!

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I build all of my racks single file. They're easier to move and it lets me reconfigure my room easier when its time to make changes.

----------

